# Xxxl



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi,

I am new on the forums and have read quite a few posts regarding Seiko's and I must say they do look the business and seem the best value for your buck for reliability and time keeping (unless you know different?).

I am after a big, heavy watch as I have big arms. I would like to spend anything up to Â£200.00 (a new computer comes first) or cheaper the better 

So does anyone know of a watch that is BIG and HEAVY, stainless steel with a black or white face, automatic/kinetic with a scratch resistant glass that is not a digital and where would I be able to obtain such a beast? .......Not asking for much am I 

Any help from you guys would be great :cheers: .


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

welcome, the U-boat style of watch are big like 45-50mm big, but cost alot for a real one, most divers are pretty big 40-44 mm i would go u-boat style there whoppers,

paul


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Cheers Zed,

Have just looked at the u-boat's and must say that the only one I liked is priced at 7,500 quid :crybaby:

I just don't like the look of them tbh, they just remind me of my uncle who gave me a knackered watch when I was 3. I will go and hide now, sorry.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Flycaster said:


> Cheers Zed,
> 
> Have just looked at the u-boat's and must say that the only one I liked is priced at 7,500 quid :crybaby:
> 
> I just don't like the look of them tbh, they just remind me of my uncle who gave me a knackered watch when I was 3. I will go and hide now, sorry.


not everyones taste mate, but whay not try a seiko auto diver,

here is my 6309 from top bloke mrteatime on here, i love this watch, and its a nice size ,

paul










ive pretty big arms,


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

there are loads to choose from, ive got 10" wrists so i need a good sized watch or they look like kids watches on me. ive got an invicta yellow abyss which is big and heavy with a miyota auto movement-i think you can buy them from the usa for around Â£80 but they make others with black or white faces.


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi,

I also have an invicta that I brought off a forum member for Â£60 and only a few months old, also have big arms,

but at 47mm dia it is a great watch to wear. personally I don't often buy any watches that are under 40+mm in

diameter unless they really float my boat.keep your eyes on the sales area on the forum, plenty of 'wrist candy'

crops up on there.

cheers

Jon


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

If you look up "transitional watch" or "pocket wrist watch" on ebay you can find loads of huge watches with old pocket watch movements. Very large and very interesting too. I'd have one but it would look like a dustbin lid on my wrist (albeit a very nice dustbin lid)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

although a bit out of your price range.....a jsar would be pretty cool......










47mm across, 18mm high, and is huuuuuuuuge......a mighty fine watch....


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys, some nice watches there but I think I have set my heart on a SKA383P1 it does look the dogs.....what you think of these?


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> although a bit out of your price range.....a jsar would be pretty cool......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats very chunky shawn, nice,

paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

zed4130 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > although a bit out of your price range.....a jsar would be pretty cool......
> ...


they are massive....i used to chip the plasterboard when i used to knock it


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Flycaster said:


> Thanks for the help guys, some nice watches there but I think I have set my heart on a SKA383P1 it does look the dogs.....what you think of these?


Looks good to me mate. Will be reliable what every you throw at it


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Flycaster said:


> Thanks for the help guys, some nice watches there but I think I have set my heart on a SKA383P1 it does look the dogs.....what you think of these?


No idea about the SKA383 but from what I can gather from the web it's a huge watch - 49mm across, 14mm thick - so it may well be what you're looking for. I have pretty weedy 6 3/4" wrists (everything else is big though ...... or so I keep telling myself h34r so I wouldn't wear it however I do wear the SKA371 (I'm wearing it today in fact) & that's a superb watch. If the SKA383 is anything like as good then I don't think you'll be disappointed with it. You can't really go wrong with a Seiko diver - they're recognised as being extremely well made & reliable watches, which offer exceptional value for mooney 

Here's a picture of the SKA371 (on the left) & the SKA383 :thumbup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Flycaster said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the help guys, some nice watches there but I think I have set my heart on a SKA383P1 it does look the dogs.....what you think of these?
> ...


both of those look cool


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i too can only wear big watches mostly now,as anything inder 45mm has to be dressy or it looks like ive borrowed it off my wife.

so i will recomend the eco zilla ,it is enoromous but wears well and probably the best watch out there sub Â£150.

next up the seiko frankenmonster or normal monster both are a good size.

another vote for the jsar it is awesome and well worth the hassle of finding one.

but the mystery house in the collection is the orsa monstrum if you can find one you like the size is all there and good build quality,finding one for reasonable money is becoming hard though.

it still wont let me post images so i will do it newbie style.


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

pauluspaolo said:


> Flycaster said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the help guys, some nice watches there but I think I have set my heart on a SKA383P1 it does look the dogs.....what you think of these?
> ...


OH Nooo! now you have done it! They look great and are hard to choose from









On a side note I have just measured my wrist but where are you supposed to wear these kind of watches? Stupid question I know but if the diameter of these watches can be 50mm up then surely you cannot wear them on the wrist? everytime you raise your hand it will be digging into the back of your hand.

If it's meant to be worn before the "nobbly" bit on your wrist then I will be needing quite a large strap or am I just talking Horlicks. The length of my wrist 8" and after the "nobbly" bit 9".

I'll go :bag:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi mate,

At the risk of sounding personal ( and trust me I don't want to upset someone with 10 inch wrists...) it depends if you like them tight or loose... straps that is.. 

If you secure the watch above the bony part of your wrist then when you flex your hand the crown shouldn't dig in, if however you prefer the strap a little looser, as I do, then the watch can slide forward and the crown can dig in to the back of your hand.

You could go for a strap or adjust the bracelet for a tight fit, or alternatively look for a model with the crown at 4 o'clock so if you do bend your wrist it won't dig in as much.

Hope this helps


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I can't stand a tight bracelet that leaves an impression of itself in your wrist, so I tend to wear my braceleted watches loose so they can flop about a bit. Having said that I prefer to wear my strap watches quite tight so the watch doesn't move around much. I've no idea why I just like it that way :thumbup:


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

How's about the old faithfull SKX007?


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks guys for the inputs. I hope now that whichever one I go for has a big enough strap (I believe they come with extra links?)

Des, the SKX007 is a lovely looking watch except for one thing....why the hell did they have to put that red writing on the face, why not just leave it white! it seems out of place to me but ofc we are all different in our tastes, if not it would be a boring world.

Odo I like to have a bit of give on the strap too so will soon learn to live it.

pauluspaolo, Thanks for you post of the photos :notworthy: now I am really confused on which one to get, so would like to know what the wait is of your SKA371? According to websites found the SKA383 weighs in at 216 Grams.

Thank you once again appreciated your help.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

You can't go wrong with all the above suggestions. All great watches, and now I know that it comes in at 45+ millimetres, I may have my eye on one soon!

Must admit I am having a drool over Seiko day on here today. 

Not that I am not a lover... I have an Orange Monster... though I just shipped out a flightmaster...

However... I have just purchased a UFO 6138-0011 and it's on the south coast now with Mr. Hawk as I am awaiting a new glass, bezel and handset for it... and can't wait to get it on my wrist!!!

The thing is big! And with me being big... and shallow... haha... and therefore wanting a dustbin-lid sized vintage piece to wear... it's a keeper!!!

Couple of grainy pics here.. my usual disgustingly bad standard of photography winning the day!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Flycaster said:


> Thanks guys for the inputs. I hope now that whichever one I go for has a big enough strap (I believe they come with extra links?)
> 
> Des, the SKX007 is a lovely looking watch except for one thing....why the hell did they have to put that red writing on the face, why not just leave it white! it seems out of place to me but ofc we are all different in our tastes, if not it would be a boring world.
> 
> ...


According to our digital balance (courtesy of all those pesky diets that we keep going on ) the SKA371 weighs 212g with all spare bracelet links included, with it sized for my wrist (3 links removed) it weighs 196g. I have to say that I don't think a full sized bracelet (I got the watch new so I presume it had the full sized bracelet) will fit a 10" wrist & extra links will be needed. All the links in the 371 bracelet are removeable so fitting extra ones shouldn't be a problem - finding the links might be though & it may be easier to buy a whole bracelet & use as many links from that as you need.

I'm happy to help - if you have any more questions please ask & I'll do my best to help :thumbup:


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

pauluspaolo said:


> Flycaster said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys for the inputs. I hope now that whichever one I go for has a big enough strap (I believe they come with extra links?)
> ...


Thank you very much pauluspaolo they are both very similar in weight.

I have 8" wrists, 9" before the sticking out bone so hopefully would not have to add any links.

I can see myself just buying both


----------

